# Looking For FMA in Baltimore Maryland



## mdsmith (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello. I was hoping someone could help me find a FMA school in Baltimore, Md. I know of Apolo's, but that's a little far from me(about an hour). Thanks in advance


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2008)

Modern Arnis:

Maryland

Jim Heaney
Chesapeake Martial Arts
7850 Rossville Blvd Suite 200
Baltimore, MD 21236
410-663-9123


Edward Mengel
Metro DC Arnis
5017 Wilson Ln
Bethesda, MD 20814
202-270-5387

There are links for these schools here.


----------



## Makata (Jul 17, 2008)

Sailed in over from FMATalk...I can recommend Vince and the guys from SWACOM highly.
Great guys, and damn skilled.  Check 'em out!  And good luck!  

http://www.swacom.com 

Lester S. (Bakbakan/Ilustrisimo USA)


----------



## Delta (Jul 29, 2008)

Guro Bob Shin of Sayoc has a class in that area I believe

www.mdkali.com

Guro Bob is an excellent teacher and a good man. I would hightly recommend giving him a call and or trying a class out. 

With respect,


----------

